# Black Walnut Prices



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm building a butcher block top made from Black Walnut. I've asked for no sap, 8/4 thickness, and lengths of 5' to 6'. I need approximately 120 BF.

The price I got was$7.50 per BF and I've never bought this before so I was wondering if the cost of materials sounds about right for what I've asked for.

Also, is there a link someone can share with me about Black Walnut grades? I might consider some sap to give it some contrast but I dont want too much of it so it turns out looking like a Zebra.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't know about grades but if you poke around on the site listed below my name you'll find a comparison chart of lumber prices.

$7.50 is in the high-medium range for walnut.

Paul


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

From our ''reference section" here Hardwood lumber grades explained

Like Paul said that is medium high for 8/4 FAS and too high for anything lesser. But having said that it varies by area. I live in walnut country and 4/4 FAS is less than $4 bft right now (which is not good for me since I sell the stuff...it used to be $5+) I bet guys in say Arizona would gladly pay what you are quoting...


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

For 4/4 walnut it is about $9.00 bf. I wish I could get it for $4 bf. I love using walnut whenever I can. It is usually in short supply in my shop and only gets used for special projects.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I did find a link from the American Hardwood Association that has pictures (me likes pictures:yes
http://www.ahec.org/hardwoods/pdfs/IllustratedGradingGuide.pdf

I should mention that this is coming from a retail supplier so from the sounds of it, I'm not getting ripped to bad. I told them to not worry so much about pulling sap free materials. I think the contrast would be interesting on a butcher block and there's a lot less of it than I thought would be.

Maybe I'll get a little break on the price from being a little less selective.

Wish I had time to get those logs I have milled and dried for this project but I don't. I am pretty happy about finding the value of picking up Walnut logs though. :thumbsup:

Damn AZ, $9.00 per BF? If I were you, I'd plan a vacation around Daren's neck of the woods and bring you trailer so you can load up on the way home. You could stock up and sell some @ a 75% profit. You ain't gonna make that kind of money in the stock market


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

EEK!!! $9.00/ BF I bought a 1000 bf the other day for $580 I thought i was overpaying and then came to my senses and ponyed up the dough:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I pay around $2 a bf for 4/4 air dried roughsawn walnut. It is much higher at the local hardwood dealer though. I am just too cheap to pay full price.


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Bought a s4s walnut 1x8 for 9.55 a linear foot.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought 200 bf for the cost of milling it in Matoon, IL. RW&L, rough.
I'm not wishing any bad luck, but another twister through there would give me another load. 
Of course, the tirp to IL from AZ wasn't counted in the cost

AZ Termite, Where do you buy yours?
Gene


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Gene, I get it from Woodworkers Source down in the valley.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

AZ Termite said:


> Gene, I get it from Woodworkers Source down in the valley.


You might want to call Timbers on Southern or Spellmans on 43rd st. (I think) They have always been priced more competitively, in my experience. Timbers may even be closer for you.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Gene, I will have to check into that. I am going to be making a wood run in the next few weeks. I will have to go check those guy's out.


----------

